# This Newbie Had Nothing to Lose with Roughy



## smokininthewind (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all:

Saw one thread here on smoking orange roughy.  In keeping with the hobby listed in my bio, thought I'd try it.

Set my MES at 225*, added hot water to the pan. Prepped the roughy filets with a little Cajun seasoning (turns out, not little enough).  Added some apple wood chips - not too many, didn't want to overpower the delicate flavor with too much smoke.

Since there was some concern about the filets falling apart upon removal, I used an oiled, stainless steel basket meant for such things.

I pulled the filets when my digi probe read 145*.  The results are attached.  Very moist, slightly smoky flavor, that ultimately was a bit overpowered by the Cajun seasoning I used.

Very promising!


----------



## laughingpanther (Aug 10, 2008)

Dang good looking fish. If you know much about blending spices, you can make a Cajun seasoning of your own with less salt and fire and that might be desirable for things such as smoked fish.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 10, 2008)

sure does look good


----------



## bassman (Aug 10, 2008)

Good looking fish!  Keep experimenting with the spices and herbs, and you'll come up with the right combo.


----------

